# HD 7870 - schwarzer Rand?



## casino100 (28. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab heute (nach freundlicher Zusammenstellung von Redbull0329 ) meine neue Sapphire HD 7870 eingebaut und an meinen Samsung SyncMaster SA350 angeschlossen.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem dass ich wenn ich ihn, egal ob unter Windows oder in einem Spiel, auf Full HD einstelle, schwarze Balken an allen Ränder habe. Wie krieg ich die weg? In 1680x1050 sind sie nicht da.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2012)

treiber installiert?


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. April 2012)

Über HDMI angeschlossen? Wenn ja:

Im CCC unter "Meine Flachbildschirme-> Skalierungsoptionen Over/underscan auf 0% stellen. Hatte das selbe Problem. 

MfG


----------



## casino100 (28. April 2012)

Yop, Catalyst 12.4, also der aktuellste. Was ist denn das für eine Frage?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2012)

ja manche machen das, wenn man die treiber nicht drauf hat  ich weiß, es ist ne deppen-frage, aber am dümmsten kommt man sich vor, wenn man nach langer suche feststellt dass es sowas banales war


----------



## casino100 (28. April 2012)

Ahhhh, danke R4z0r, das war's, klappt jetzt perfekt! Problem gelöst!


----------



## Nik1991 (28. April 2012)

solange gibtes solche problem gibtes auch schon lösungen:

erlebt mitunter sein „schwarzes“ Wunder. Trotz richtig eingestellter  Auflösung erscheint zum Beispiel bei einem 23-Zoll-Display ein schwarzer  Rahmen. Ursache ist eine falsche Einstellung im Grafikkartentreiber.
 Damit der Rahmen verschwindet, muss die Einstellung für den   sogenannten „Underscan“ angepasst werden. Hierzu das Catalyst Control   Panel des ATI-Treibers öffnen, indem mit der rechten Maustaste auf das  ATI-Symbol in der Taskleiste geklickt und der Befehl „Catalyst Control  Center“ aufgerufen wird.
 Bei Windows XP anschließend auf das Pluszeichen vor „DTV (DVI) 3“   klicken; bei Windows 7 und Vista den Befehl „Graphics | Desktops &   Display“ aufrufen, mit der rechten Maustaste auf das kleine  Monitorsymbol  klicken und „Configure“ wählen. Im folgenden Fenster die  Option  „Scaling Options“ aktivieren und den Regler auf den Wert „0%“  (Windows  XP) bzw. ganz nach rechts (Windows 7/Vista) ziehen. Das  Fenster mit OK  schließen. Der schwarze Rahmen verschwindet daraufhin.

1.Lösung- versuch mal PC zu Bildschirm mit DVI kabel anschlissen
2.Lösung-  CCC öffnen mit erweiterter ansicht / DTV (DVI oder HDMI) / Skalierungsoptionen / Regler nach rechts auf 0% Overscan.

Kann ich nicht machen... Irgendwie ist die Einstellung gesperrt ^^ Egal   ob der Haken bei Use the scaling values instead of the customized   settings when the desktop resolution does not match your DP resolution.   sitzt oder nicht.

also wenn bei dir so ist(ausgegraut)

  dann guckmal DTV(DVI) gibtes feld Attributes -> GPU Skaling raus mach ->skull image full panel size -> übernehmen
dann Scaling Options ist offen schib dort regler auf 0 Overscan

     warscheinlich das hilft noch jemandem

mfg Nik


----------



## casino100 (28. April 2012)

Problem wie gesagt gelöst, trotzdem danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Juli 2012)

Ahhhhh ich hab auch ne neue 7870 sapphire und das selbe Problem, aber in Spielen funtkioniert das nicht, schwarze Ränder  

DVI hab ich nicht ich benutz hdmi


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Juli 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ahhhhh ich hab auch ne neue 7870 sapphire und das selbe Problem, aber in Spielen funtkioniert das nicht, schwarze Ränder
> 
> DVI hab ich nicht ich benutz hdmi


 
Schätze mal du hast den neuesten Treiber 
Gugge da. Sollte helfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/224912-ccc-overscan.html


Wenns nicht klappt:
Um welche Spiele handelt es sich denn?
Crysis 1/2 haben eigene Probs mit dem Underscan.


----------



## Nik1991 (7. Juli 2012)

Dein Monitor bietet im Bereich Anzeige ein paar Einstellungen bezüglich der Skalierung von Bildinhalten(Vollbilld;Breit;Aspekt).Hast Du da schon mal probiert?


mfg Nik


----------

